# [SOLVED] NXServer Free Edition Stopped Working Today

## figueroa

Today, after running updates as follows:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/kmod-21 [20]
> 
> [ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/xinetd-2.3.15-r2 [2.3.15-r1]
> ...

 

NXServer Free Edition stopped working, getting the message in the client that, NX server has stopped working.  I tried restarting it, and also restarted sshd, and finally rebooted, but still cannot get NX Server to start.  I was able to access my server with X2GO, but I don't find X2GO as useful as NX Server.

I would be thankful for any clues.

----------

## russK

"stopped working" is not a very helpful error message.

Just a shot in the dark, could there be some kind of issue with keys or certs since openssh was rebuilt?

----------

## figueroa

Thank you for the reply russK.  You are right, I was hardly specific enough.

From the nxclient-3.5.0.7 I get the error: "The NX service is not available or NX access was disabled on host"

So, I go to start the nxserver (nxserver-freeedition-3.5.0.5) with /etc/init.d/nxserver restart, and I get the message: "NX> 500 Service already running." Then, I do /etc/init.d/nxserver restart and it appears to stop and restart just fine and /etc/init.d/nxserver status tells me that the service is running.

However, /usr/NX/bin/nxserver --status reports:

NX> 900 Connecting to server ...

NX> 204 Authentication to NX server failed.

NX> 110 NX Server is stopped.

NX> 999 Bye.

I check /var/log/sshd and see the error: [sshd] userauth_pubkey: key type ssh-dss not in PubkeyAcceptedKeyTypes [preauth]

None of my /etc/ssh configuration files changed.  However ...

As I type this, I added: "PubkeyAcceptedKeyTypes=+ssh-dss" to /etc/ssh/sshd_config then restarted sshd and that seems to have fixed the problem, although when I first upgraded to OpenSSH version 7.0 this solution did not work.

I'm marking as SOLVED, though frustrated by the complexity of these changes.  Apparently I should just learn to love X2GO.

----------

## hdcg

Hi Andy,

there was a news item informing anyone about this change in behaviour as well as a hint about how to get back to the old behaviour (same solution as used by you).

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2015-08-13-openssh-weak-keys
> 
>   Title                     OpenSSH 7.0 disables ssh-dss keys by default
> ...

 

Best Regards,

Holger

----------

